# Soil?



## Islandfamer (Jun 21, 2014)

I live in northern cali on an island. The soil here is mostly peat dirt not peat moss but peat dirt. Is this a suitable soil for out door growing? Yes I will be adding a potting soil to it.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 21, 2014)

have u tested the ph of it if so if its good id mix it 50/50 with potting soil


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 21, 2014)

a pic of it would help out but i know peat moss is acidic so id test it before i did anything with it


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2014)

You would have to add lime if it is acidic.. Get a soil test.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 27, 2014)

good ideas


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2014)

I would think you would need sand  and compost too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2014)

Virtually all outdoor soil need to be amended to grow cannabis.  I suggest that you take a look at some of the soil mixture recipes here and it will give you an idea what cannabis needs to grow.  Peat tends to be acidic as Kindbud said, so lime is probably needed.  Peat is dense and doesn't drain well on its own and tends to hold too much water, so I am sure that you will want to add some perlite.  Good soil mixtures have a number of different amendments added.  Soil that is good enough for veggies is seldom good enough for cannabis, which has some very specific needs and wants.    

What exactly is peat dirt?


----------



## Islandfamer (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you very much for your responses. I appreciate it a lot. I will go buy a ph test kit for the soil. what I did was buy a mushroom and steer manure compost and mixed that with the existing soil. I hope it works. thank you again for all information you all gave. Peat dirt is very old plant material that has decade also peat dirt is carbon monoxide rich but I guess its good soil. 2 negatives about peat dirt 1 flammable and 2once it has been cultivaded it starts to disappear because the carbon is released into the ozone causing it to shrink.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2019)

HI oliver, there isn't really any plug and play soil.  These are high energy plants that eat a lot. The nutritional needs of these plants change from vegging to flowering. Growing cannabis takes work and patients.


----------



## Burner420 (Mar 11, 2019)

I just ordered Sohum soil... should be here Thursday..... it's supposed to be just that.... water only from beginning to end.... check it out 


oliverblackk said:


> I love the idea of organic growing / only adding water to your whole grow, but really don't want to deal with the 30 day / buying excess materials / have a large space to do everything and maintain stealth. Any input on buying pre made super soil is welcomed. Found some info here but still need the recommendations.
> Thank you all in advance!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 12, 2019)

Some of the best grows Ive had outdoors are from seeds that have been thrown in the vegi garden or dropped on the ground


----------



## thegloman (Mar 12, 2019)

Best of luck!
Outdoors in a predug hole it should preform well for you.
I wouldn't DEPEND on it to give your girlz Everything. Carefull observance is still needed. Just like everything else, you get out what you put in.


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 16, 2019)

Islandfamer said:


> I live in northern cali on an island. The soil here is mostly peat dirt not peat moss but peat dirt. Is this a suitable soil for out door growing? Yes I will be adding a potting soil to it.


Maybe test the pH and see if it is a good fit for growing


----------

